
So you want a better FS (BTRFS)? - phunehehe0
https://phunehehe.net/btrfs/
======
phunehehe0
The most interesting finding for me was that you shouldn't run databases on
cool filesystems like Btrfs and ZFS, because of COW. So you either use
"uncool" filesystems, or disable COW, which is also kinda uncool.

~~~
Someone
Is that true for all database systems? I would think those using MVCC
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiversion_concurrency_contr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiversion_concurrency_control))
would work fine with COW because they do not generally overwrite data.

On the other hand, the dumber your file system, the meore r database has over
what happens on disk. Thats why databases may allow storing data on disk
without using any file system in-between.

~~~
phunehehe0
It seems to be true for MariaDB/MySQL (link in the post), PostgreSQL[0], and
SQLite[1] which count as "all" for me :)

[0]:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PostgreSQL](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PostgreSQL)

[1]:
[https://wiki.debian.org/Btrfs#Maintenance](https://wiki.debian.org/Btrfs#Maintenance)

